# Getting to know me



## Becknutt (Dec 18, 2007)

Copy, and paste with your own answers! Lets get to know each other. I'll go first. 

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Becknutt
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Rebecca / Becky / Becca
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Southern California
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) No, I'm listening to the tv.
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE?26 6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 8 + a bunch of fish
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Cats, dogs, rabbits.
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Sublime
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Chicken & Dumplings made by mom
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? Ok
11. COKE OR PEPSI? Coke with the caffene and the calories. No diet.
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? No, ew
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Go go china
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Alice in Wonderland
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Greys Anatomy
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Beach
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Dolphins, orange cats, and socks. lol
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Socks
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Yes
21. EVER SEE ONE? No
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Sometimes
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? Sure
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Rainy
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Bugs, and feet
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? Barbies
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? The cherry air freshener at the carwash
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? Yes 3
29. PIERCINGS? Ears only
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? Near my family
31. EVER SEE A UFO? No


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Dec 18, 2007)

ooooOOOO sounds fun!

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Aprilious:shock:
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? April
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Toronto, Ontario
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) Nope, radio
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE? 14 i tell people my real age.  6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 1
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? I like all animals
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Thats hard... since i dont use CD'S anymore.. its all downloading..
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Anything homemade
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? Yup.
11. COKE OR PEPSI? Dont drink either
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? Yep! I love it (the ones with cucumber)
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Taco Bell 
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? I liked bridge to terabithia.. its was sad..
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Hannah Montana
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Beach
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunrise
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING?Pencils and special coins!
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? barefoot
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Yes
21. EVER SEE ONE? yep!
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? no
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? no
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? sunny
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? anything type of bug
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? Barbies.. they were AWESOME!:biggrin2:
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Minty
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? Nope
29. PIERCINGS? Ears only
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? On mars!
31. EVER SEE A UFO? I thought i did, but it was just someones christmas lights..:?:shock::biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Dec 18, 2007)

Awsome 



1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? None
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Montana
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? WV
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) Yes, Sex Pistols - Anarchy in the UK
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE?15, almost 16

6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 3
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Rabbits
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Alice In Chains
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Cookie dough :]
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? "...and all that jazz"
11. COKE OR PEPSI? Pepsi
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? Nooo
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Taco Bell

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Pirates of the Caribbean (all)
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Fresh Prince

16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Beach

17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunrise
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Bunny stuff
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Barefoot

20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Yeah

21. EVER SEE ONE? Nope

22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Yes
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? No

24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Sunny, around 80 degrees, with a little breeze
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Dark
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? Not sure
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Vanilla anything
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? Not yet
29. PIERCINGS? Ears, Nose, Belly button
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? UK
31. EVER SEE A UFO? Nope


----------



## Michaela (Dec 18, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Don't really have one.
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Michaela
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Northern Ireland
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) Yes, Fall Out Boy (Who else!? )
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE? 16 6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 2 Bunnies, 3 cats and a hamster.
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Rabbits, Guinea Pigs, Cats << In that order.
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Not a listener of CDs really but Infinity on High, FOB.
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Im the fussiest eater alive, but um, I dunno, mango? Does that count?
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? 0_o I don't have one, really, I say omg a lot (yes I actually say ohemgee, people hate it).
11. COKE OR PEPSI? Neither, yuck!
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? No, never ever will.
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Chinese
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Nightmare before Xmas
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Desperate Housewives
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Skiing, deffo (probably going to the US in a year on a ski trip with school!)
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Nope
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Barefoot
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? No
21. EVER SEE ONE? No
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? No
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? Umm, outisde? :shock: Nooooo
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Snowy
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Spiders! (I also hate feet Becky, lol! But knees are worse, ick!)
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? Hmmm, video games probably.
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Cinnamon
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? Nope
29. PIERCINGS? Ears, want to get my belly-button done, I'm worried about it infecting though, I have very sensitive skin.
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? Australia
31. EVER SEE A UFO? No


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 18, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Chelle, SmellyShelly
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Michelle
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Auckland, New Zealand
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) Nope
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE? 19 if I'm feel old , or my real age, 25 if I'm not feeling old  
6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 3 pets + 2 foster kittens
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Rabbits of course!
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Any Queen album
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Cheesecake for sweet stuff, and apricot chicken curry for savoury
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? Computer says nooo (from a TV show, Little Britain)
11. COKE OR PEPSI? Coke zero
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? Yes!
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Burger King
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Hmm, either Dark Crystal (from 1982!) or the latest 300 flick
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Currently Bullrun with Bill Goldberg (muscles, ooh la la), was The Contender when it was on
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Ski trip, I burn like a fried egg
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunrise
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Yeah, calories
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Barefoot
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Almost, not sure
21. EVER SEE ONE? I thought I felt one touch my back once
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Nope
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? Not sure, haven't done that since I was a kid
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Sunny but breezy and cool
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? I have a fear of whales, water, and maggots *edited to add in dead people, thanks Crystal for reminding me *
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? My stuffed rabbit Ra-Ra and my barbies
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Orange tree blossoms
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? No
29. PIERCINGS? No, ears closed over
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? Australia
31. EVER SEE A UFO? No


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Dec 18, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Apple, Aprillo
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? April
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Vancouver, British Columbia
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) Techno/Trance
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? 18 
6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 5 rabbits, 1 gerbil, 1 mouse
 7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? All of them =]
 8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Not sure...
 9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Curryyyyyy and Pho.
 10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? Don't have one =P
 11. COKE OR PEPSI? Pepsi!
 12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? Nope.
 13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Does Instant Noodles count XP
 14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? The Lion King, Saving Private Ryan
 15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? CSI
 16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Beach
 17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
 18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Money with those pictures on them...and cages XD
 19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Shoes
 20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Yes
 21. EVER SEE ONE? Possilby..? But my mom told me I used to talk to this "Mary" in the corner.
 22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Yes.
 23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? Yes.
 24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Sunny with rain.
 25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Spiders.
 26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? My Big Bird plushie, and Barbie =P
 27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Strawberry and Watermelon air freshener.
 28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? No.
 29. PIERCINGS? 8 piercings, all on ears.
 30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? On a farm, so that I could have a farm full of bunnies!
 31. EVER SEE A UFO? No.


----------



## katt (Dec 18, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? katt
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Kathleen/Katie/Kat/Kitty
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Northern Lower Michigan

4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) Yup, Tatu "all the things she said". . . and i have no idea why
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE?20 6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 1 rabbit, 1 cat (lives at the parent's house), and 1 fish
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? um, rabbits
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? eric clapton unplugged, or any dave matthews band cd

9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? applesauce, or pasta

10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? ya-ya
11. COKE OR PEPSI? how bout root beer???? okay, coke
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? sushi, yum!
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Qudoba
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? nightmare before chirstmas

15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Gilmore girls!

16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Beach
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? bunny stuff, books, art, $2 bills

19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? barefoot

20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? no
21. EVER SEE ONE? No
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Sometimes
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? yup

24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? a rainy day were you are all tucked into bed

25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? spiders, bugs, metal silverware, the dark
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? anything with dinos
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? rain
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? yup, just 1 for right now
29. PIERCINGS? i have my ears done, i did have my cleavage pierced, and am hoping to re-do it this months sometimes (my body rejected the first one)

30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? Ireland or Italy
31. EVER SEE A UFO? No


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 18, 2007)

> 1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Ali, JadeyLady,Jade
> 2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Alicia
> 3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Rocky Hill, CT USA
> 4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) Nope
> ...


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 18, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Margarita / Katrice (ingame name for internet game)
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Peggy
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? State of Confusion (aka SW Texas)
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) Nope
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE? 47  6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? too many
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? not any one in particular
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? no idea
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? too many that I like
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? don't have one
11. COKE OR PEPSI? Diet Coke
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? Nope
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Subway
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Shall We Dance? or You've Got Mail or abouta dozen others
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Jericho or West Wing or Cane
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Ski (if I don't have to ski)
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? dust bunnies
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? barefoot
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? not really
21. EVER SEE ONE? No
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? not really
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? not really
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? cool enough and yet sunny enough to walk in the park (or rainy enough to stay inside and read under the covers)
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? fire
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? I don't remember
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Strawberry or Apple or Kiwi or Cucumber Melon
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? Nope
29. PIERCINGS? Did have ears pierced but they healed up
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? Anchorage, Alaska
31. EVER SEE A UFO? Nope


----------



## Spring (Dec 18, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Lee
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Leanne
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? British Columbia, Canada
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) No music, but I can hear the t.v. in the background
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE? 15

6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 5
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Bunnies of course! I love rodents and farm animals too though...
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Hmm.. one of my mixed CD's with everything from Ludicrous to Queen

9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? I love Chinese food and home cooked food..
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? Oh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaah!
11. COKE OR PEPSI? Coke probably
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? Never tried
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Subway
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Butterfly Effect 
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? King of Queens
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Beach!
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Rabbit items
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Barefoot
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Yes
21. EVER SEE ONE? No I don't think?
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Depends, sometimes, sometimes not
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? I've only been once.. don't really know
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Sunny and crisp
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Loosing someone I love and certain things I'm unsure of
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? Barbies, of course.. hehe!
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Papaya or Pomegranate
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? Not yet.. but as soon as I have permission, know what I want to get, and have the cash, I'd love one done.
29. PIERCINGS? 2 on each ear
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? Somewhere mild and peaceful
31. EVER SEE A UFO? I would tell you, but if I did, I would have to kill you.. just joking!  (no)


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 18, 2007)

Good idea! I really enjoyed reading everyone's responses.

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? SnowyShiloh, Snowy, Moosephant and Tieliebirds on web forums. Shibey, Shibey Lu, Shybinator, Shi Guy (even though I'm a girl), Shiro, Shi Shi by assorted other people

 2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Shiloh

3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Alaska

 4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) No, the only noise is my aquarium, it sounds like a water fountain. It's very dry here and enough water has evaporated since Sunday that you can hear the water coming out of the filter!

 5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE? I'm 22 and tell people that  6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 7: 1 bun, 4 rats, 1 ham, 2 cockatiels and 3 guppies (they don't really count as individuals)

7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Elephants, moose, giraffes and bunnies (in no particular order)

 8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Top Gun soundtrack :embarrassed:

9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Macaroni and cheese! Also, peas, hummus, cupcakes and mashed potatoes.

 10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? Apparently, I say "yeah, yeah!" a lot!

 11. COKE OR PEPSI? Pepsi, but I prefer others like Dr Pepper, ginger ale, orange soda, root beer or grape soda

 12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI?
I like sushi rolls, but they make me full faster than any other food for some reason. 4 or 5 little slices and I'm stuffed!

 13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? I like chili cheese dogs at A&W with fries and root beer, or Subway or Taco King, a local place with yummy enchiladas that's a cross between fast food and sit down.

 14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Toy Story

 15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? MASH, also like Corner Gas and Futurama

 16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? I get sunburned easily and am horrible at skiing.

 17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? I like both, and in the winter here I get to see both every day because the sun rises at 10 and sets at 2!

 18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Elephant and snowman things. I guess blankets too but that was unintentional, I just love blankies :inlove:

 19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Socks

 20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Not really but they still freak me out and I like reading about them

 21. EVER SEE ONE? No, thank goodness

22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? In some ways

23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? Yeah, haven't done it in a long time

24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Sunny and in the '70s. Such days are sadly very rare where I live, it's either freezing out or really hot.

25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? When I was little, I was terrified of aliens. I'm still not so keen on them, but now I'm more afraid of someone I love dying, a global epidemic, war or an asteroid hitting us.

26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? art stuff

 27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Roses

 28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? No

29. PIERCINGS? Ears only

 30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? Austria, I was a foreign exchange student there for a year. Italy would be cool too. I love travelling so I think I'd be amicable to anywhere!

31. EVER SEE A UFO? You know, once I saw what looked like a UFO off in the distance, but I don't remember anything that happened in the few minutes after that. I remembered I'd seen it about a week later and was kind of weirded out. I have a good imagination though so I probably just thought I saw it and then zoned out.


----------



## Bassetluv (Dec 18, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Di
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Diana
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Ottawa
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) LOL...no, I'm listening to the sound in my head. Seriously. (I have tinnitus.) 
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE? 50 6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 5 + a some fish
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Horses. Dogs. Rabbits. Cats. Ferrets. Goats. (etc.)
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Not sure...I love so many different types of music...
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? When I used to still eat tasty food?  Probably authentic Chinese.
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? I don't think I have one. 
11. COKE OR PEPSI? Never touch the stuff any more.
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? No, ew (exactly)
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Don't really eat it.
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Again, so many...one or two of them would be Serendipity, It's A Wonderful Life, Steel Magnolias
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? House
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Beach
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? I have a few Breyers and some BOTW horses.
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Barefoot. When I was having radiation treatments I used to get up early in the morning and walk barefoot in my veggie garden...the feeling of the morning sun on the ground was so refreshing, healing.
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Yes, definitely...I've had some strange contact with them.
21. EVER SEE ONE? No...but have felt them.
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Sometimes
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? Yes
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Sultry summer day
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Beetles (not the group). Unemployment. Haunted houses.
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? My Marx farm set.
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Fresh hay, horse's sweat. Lavender.
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? Not yet.
29. PIERCINGS? No.
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? Southeast U.S. or somewhere in that vicinity...Virginia, Maryland, one of the Carolinas...
31. EVER SEE A UFO? No (but like Mulder, I want to believe).


----------



## Greta (Dec 18, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Spam (it goes waay back)

2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Greta

3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Aptos, California

 4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) Dead Kennedys, Fresh Fruit for Rotting Vegetables

5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE? 15... or 18... or 21... depending on where I'm trying to get in   
6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? Uhh... *thinks* ...53

 7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Probably turtles

8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? one CD, you say?... I guess Rage Against the Machine, self-titled. I love that album

9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Anything spicey!

10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? Don't have one at the moment

11. COKE OR PEPSI? Either

12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? YES!

13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? In-n-out Burger

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Not sure

15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Myth Busters!

16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Ski trip

17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset. I'm asleep at sunrise 

18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Squashed metal objects

19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Barefoot!! 

20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Yep

21. EVER SEE ONE? sure have

22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Not really

23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? YES

24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Pouring rain or electrical storms. They make me happy

25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Letting go of the old and embracing change and the new

26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? A slinky

27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Pavement right when it starts raining

28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? Not yet!

29. PIERCINGS? Just the ears once, for the time being

30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? Santa Cruz/Here

31. EVER SEE A UFO? Yes


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Dec 18, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Shea
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Sharon
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Connecticut 

4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) No, I'm listening to the tv.
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE?31 6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 34 rabbits, 2 dogs, and a million fish

7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Horses, rabbits, dogs

8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? LIVE
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Turkey & mashed potatoes
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? Wasn't me
11. COKE OR PEPSI? Pepsi 

12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? Definitely not!
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Taco Bell
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? The Horse Whisperer 

15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Criminal Minds

16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Beach, can't ski anymore
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Charming Tails

19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Shoes
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Not sure
21. EVER SEE ONE? No
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Sometimes
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? Yes

24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Sunny
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Clowns and Spiders

26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD?Legos & Lincoln Logs
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Fruity

28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? No
29. PIERCINGS? Ears only
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? Stay right here

31. EVER SEE A UFO? No


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Dec 19, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? ummm. Don't really have one. 

2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Kate 

3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Calgary, Alberta 

4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) Does TV count?


5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE?18. 

6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 13. 1 fish, 2 dogs, 3 rabbits, 7 gerbils. 

7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Dogs, rabbits.


8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? DoI have to pick just one? 

9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Steak and cesar salad 

10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? Ok


11. COKE OR PEPSI? Coke. But not diet. 

12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? No.


13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Chcken nuggets 

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Lord of the Rings. 

15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Prison Break


16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Ski Trip


17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset


18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? No, not really. 

19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Barefoot, sock in winter 

20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? No 

21. EVER SEE ONE? No


22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? No 

23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? No,I like to stay home.


24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Sunnywith a light breeze 

25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF Insects. 

26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? Beanie Babies


27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? I don't know. Fresh hay is good. 

28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? Nope. Don't do well with needles 

29. PIERCINGS? Ears. See above


30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? Where I can get what I want and live how I want to.


31. EVER SEE A UFO? No


----------



## tamnjo (Dec 19, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Kay

2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Kaylie
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? B.C.
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(What) nope
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE?blank 6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 4(2 cats+2 rabbits)

7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? rabbits.
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? a mix

9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? pasta(fettucine, mac and cheese, totellini yummm)

10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? like

11. COKE OR PEPSI? dont really like either..but probably coke
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? YEH

13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? chinese

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? uhhh probably My big fat greek wedding or Bring it on

15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Life Is Wild
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? tropical beach(skiing, no thanks!)
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? clothes
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? barefoot

20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Yes
21. EVER SEE ONE? No
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? not really, i like to joke around about it though

23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? not really. If i had to i would

24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? warm
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? muderers
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? littlest pet shop, playmobile

27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? green apple stuff
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? nope
29. PIERCINGS? two holes in my ears
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? probably europe
31. EVER SEE A UFO? nope:brownbunny


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 19, 2007)

*1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME?:* "Aim", "Ames", "Love", or "Amy Bunny".
*2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME?:* Amy Lynn Gregorio.
* 3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE?:* Prescott, Arizona.
* 4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT): *I'm listening to the rats eat their grain mix, not music.
* 5. HOW OLD ARE YOU?:* I just turned 19.
 *6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE?:* I have 6 pets (3 rabbits & 3 rats).
*7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL?:* Rabbits, Rats, Dogs, Horses, and Bearded Dragons.
* 8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE?:* Any "Bright Eyes" cd.
* 9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD?:* A huge Hugo's Burrito....bean, cheese, rice with red sauce, please!
*10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE?:* "...our lives are fractions of a whole" - Bright Eyes.
* 11. COKE OR PEPSI?:* Regular Coke.
* 12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI?:* I don't eat sushi, nor do I eat chinese/oriental type foods.
*13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD?:* Blimpe Subs.
 *14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE?:* Harry Potter, Knocked Up, Rattatoulie, or 300.
* 15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW?:* I don't watch television, but I really like to watch "Intervention"...when I get the chance.
 *16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP?:* Horseback riding trip through the mountains of Colorado during the "fall season".
 *17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET?:* Sunrise and a sunset.
*18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING?:* Bunny items, rat items, cardboard tubes & boxes from work (for bunny toys, of course!).
* 19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT?:* Shoes or socks only. I don't like being barefoot.
 *20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS?:* Of course, we are never alone.
 *21. EVER SEE ONE?:* I saw Ryan's dad's ghost once, but I wasn't afraid.
 *22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS?: *Ehhh.
*23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP?: *It depends on the weather and location.
 *24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY?:* A crisp fall day.
* 25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF?: *Frogs, toads, and severe pain.
* 26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD?: *Toy horses.
*27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL?:* Anything that smells like the fall season.
* 28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS?:* Nope...my design is in the works. I should have it in January!
* 29. PIERCINGS?:* Cartilege, 0 gauge ears, tongue, and snake bites (two lip piercings).
* 30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE?:* Boston, Mass....my dream city.
* 31. EVER SEE A UFO?:* "A UFO? Do you mean and G.I. Joe?" _(insert lung-busting laughs here, inside joke with friends!)_


----------



## Evey (Dec 19, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Katpee (my brother calls me that)
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Kathryn/Kathy
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Fenton/East Lansing, MI
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) No, but I'm listening to my bf snore.
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE?21 6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 9: 2 bunnies, 4 cats, 1 dog, and 2 mice
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Horses and bunnies
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? M.I.A.- Arular
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? anything vegetarian-especially meals with rice :]
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? "like, legitimately"
11. COKE OR PEPSI? Pepsi, but my ultimate drink is Mt. Dew
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? Nope
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Subway
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? The Mask of Zorro
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Buffy the Vampire Slayer
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Ski Trip
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? I used to collect Breyer Horses, but now it seems like I just collect ridiculously expensive handbags...
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Shoes outdoors and socks, slippers or barefoot indoors, lol.
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? no
21. EVER SEE ONE? no
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? no
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? Well, I work at a camp so I should say "HECK YES!" but honestly, I don't like it that much :]
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? a beautiful fall day
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? spiders

26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? my stuffed tiger
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Pure Seduction by Victoria's Secret
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? no
29. PIERCINGS? ears
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? somewhere with a starbucks, lots ofland (for horses), and a great school district, LOL.
31. EVER SEE A UFO? no

-Kathy


----------



## cheryl (Dec 19, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Cherylleigh....Chez

2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Cheryl
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Adelaide..Australia

4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) Yes...the radio
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE?34 6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 14 bunnies
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? bunnies
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? hmm..i'm not really into music that much...i just like listning to the radio

9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Pasta

10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE?mmmm hmmm
11. COKE OR PEPSI? coke
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? no way!
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? pizza
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? i can't think of one at the moment

15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? i like that 70's show,and my name is earl

16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Ski trip,though i wouldn't ski,don't know how..but i would make snowmen instead lol
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? bunny stuff..and my clothes collect bunny fur

19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT?i love being barefoot around the house,you will not catch me with shoes on when i'm home..but i have to wear shoes when i go out

20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? yes
21. EVER SEE ONE? No..but have felt their presence,and they have done stuff to scare me..
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? yes
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? yes

24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY?i love a beautiful spring day with that warm gentle breeze..but i also love the rain especially when it pours and thunder..i love it!

25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Spiders..heights..and getting my heart broken again lol
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? my barbie dolls
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? i love the smell of gardenias
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? no
29. PIERCINGS? i used to have 3 piercieng's in each ear,but i took them out and never put them back in

30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? Ireland! i want that beautiful irish accent to!......but i really love my home here in Adelaide though
31. EVER SEE A UFO? i'm sure i did see one...one night,my mum was in the car also


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Dec 19, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Zin.. but it's a funny story how I got it, it involved being dressed as an elf at Faire, partaking of too much meade, and being real fresh with a royal Beefeater.
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME?Carroll-Marie'. Blake's Mommy, Mrs. Pattie, Lady married to the big grumpy man, chick with the orange truck
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE?The Sphinchter of Texas.. Beaumont-ish
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) No, im listening to my husband complain about the amount of change in his pockets weighing his pants down.
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE? 34  6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 6 Horses, 2 pigs,46 rabbits,4 cats, 2 weenie dawgs, 2 Drama Llamas, one for each son,and one psycho neighbor.
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Men
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Why can't I have an Ipod? FINE! Um... a mix CD of Broadway Showtunes.
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD?Depends on my mood really. but my husband makes some kickin chicken and dumplings.
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? You hear me hillbilly boy?
11. COKE OR PEPSI? Neither really...but I do enjoy Dr Pepper with extra cherry juice easy ice from Sonic.
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? No....*gag*
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Nachos Bel Grande with extra cheese and chili
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Toss up... if it has Lord of the Rings or Pirates of the Caribbean in the title.
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW?Dexter
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP?Beach... cause everybody loves a tan chunky girl in a bikini
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Purses, Sunglasses, and vintage rings..OH and trinky dinks from my travels that look interesting
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Flip flops are shoes.. and it is possible to have over 80 pairs and not have the same pair twice.
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Yes
21. EVER SEE ONE? Probably
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Absolutely
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? No... I dislike bugs
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Rainy
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Bugs. sharks, and large groups of stupid people
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? My imagination, and my silver swimsuit, silver new years party hat and silver baton-cause I was the undercover crime fighter known as THE SILVER STREAK!!...seriously....I know...I was a dork.
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? The smell of a freshly washed baby, asleep in his bed, and then the realization that this will be my last baby of my own to smell like that.
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? Yes 5
29. PIERCINGS? Yes...heh
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? In a tudor era castle of my own
31. EVER SEE A UFO?No, I have never seen one of those Unified Fighting Otters...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 19, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Mom,MeeMee,Hun

2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Fran
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? In a House, in Pa
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) Listening to the tv

5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE?32 6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 9+3 fosters- 3 cats, 3 dogs, 1 bearded dragon,2 rabbits, 3 foster guinea pigs

7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? rabbits


8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE?right now it would be a christmas cd

9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Chicken wings,yumm now i am hungry
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? ?
11. COKE OR PEPSI? Pepsi
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? No, ew
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Pizza and wings
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? National lampoons christmas vacation, Dawn of the dead, all the halloweens, Resident evil

15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Greys Anatomy,reruns of Buffy the Vampire slayer, and roseann reruns
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? mountains
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? animals,lol, precious moments. My house collects dust, does that count

19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Socks
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Yes
21. EVER SEE ONE? yes
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Sometimes
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? Sure as long as there are toilets and showers, private ones
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? sunny not too hot, nice enough to wear tshirt and jeans
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? bugs,leaving my kids motherless

26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? Barbies
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? christmas tree, hyacinths, lavendar, home baked apple pie candles

28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? yes 4

29. PIERCINGS? Ears only
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? up in the mountains with no one around on many acres
31. EVER SEE A UFO? No


----------



## Becknutt (Dec 19, 2007)

*GoinBackToCali wrote: *


> large groups of stupid people


LOL :laugh:


----------



## amberelizabeth (Dec 19, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Ambie
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME?Amber
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Illinois
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) WICKED SOUNDTRACK 
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU?21and i always tell  
6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 1 rabbit and 1 fish
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Horses & rabbits
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? A never-ending DMB cd
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Homemade chicken and noodles (no one does it better than my gma)
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? love the life you live, live the life you love
11. COKE OR PEPSI? coke, it just tastes sweeter.
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? YUM!!! My favorite is spicy tuna, eat it all the time 
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Wendy's or Quiznos
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? The GOOOOONIES 
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Anything on the Food Network (i'm addicted)
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Definitely BEACH
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Anything Marilyn Monroel
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Socks
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Yes I believe, but not in scary ones
21. EVER SEE ONE? no but close family friends have
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Sometimes, i mean i knock on wood or throw salt over my shoulder
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? if the weather is nice and i'm not there too long
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? a RELAXING one!
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Dying too soon, and SNAKES (only when i don't know they are there and they surprise me)
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? Cabbage Patch Kids
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Lilacs
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? Yes, 1 on my back, but I'm adding onto it soon. I'm going to get 2 sparrows and a letter "S" added onto my "A" for my sister
29. PIERCINGS? 3 in each ear
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? As long as my family would follow...Colorado
31. EVER SEE A UFO? No


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Dec 19, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Jackie (sad huh?)

2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Jacqueline 

3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE?Jamaica, NY

4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) Nope, Coworkers talking. 

5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE? 29

6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 2

7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Rabbits...then dogs and cats

8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? That is tooo difficult to answer.


9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Can always be down for steak with plantains! YUM

10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? NICE!

11. COKE OR PEPSI? Coke 

12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI?Not the hard core stuff...but I love california and shrimp tempura rolls.

13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? KFC

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Sweet HomeAlabama

15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Army Wives

16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Beach

17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset

18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Nope...

19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Barefoot

20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Yes

21. EVER SEE ONE? Yes

22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Nope

23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? Yes...I love nature! 

24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Sunny, not to humid when I don't have to work or go to school! 

25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Being alone

26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? Rainbow Brite


27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Vanilla

28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? Yes, 2


29. PIERCINGS? Yes, ears and belly ring


30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE?The Dominican Republic

31. EVER SEE A UFO? Nope


----------



## lagadvocate (Dec 19, 2007)

very cool thread...loved reading all the posts!

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Beck (2 year old nephew couldn't pronounce Beth and so my new name stuck with the fam).
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Elizabeth, Beth
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? St. Louis, MO

4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) TV

5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE?28

6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 2 bunnies and an immortal Betta fish.

7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Rabbits and dogs.

8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Beck--"Guero"
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Fried chicken

10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? SAAAAAAAY!

11. COKE OR PEPSI? Pepsi

12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? No thank you

13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Culvers

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Lost In America

15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Mama's Family!!!

16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Beach
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Bunny stuff and snowmen

19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Depends
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? No
21. EVER SEE ONE? No
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? No
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? Big NO
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Sunny, cool autumn day.
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Vomiting (terrified of it).

26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? Barbies
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Vanilla

28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? No

29. PIERCINGS? Just my ears (4 holes each)

30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? New York City

31. EVER SEE A UFO? No


----------



## Martha G (Dec 19, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Peppy

2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Martha
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Westchester County, NY

4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) No

5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE?57 6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE?2
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL?our rabbits
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Best hits of the 50's

9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? pizza

10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? Ok
11. COKE OR PEPSI? Coke Classic 

12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? No, ew
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Chinese

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Mr Holland's Opus

15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Greys Anatomy
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Beach
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Nope

19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Socks
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Hmmm? Why not?
21. EVER SEE ONE? No
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Sometimes
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? No way!

24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY RSunny and warm
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Snakes
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? Miss Revlon doll

27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Burning pine logs
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? No
29. PIERCINGS? Ears only
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? At my lake house
31. EVER SEE A UFO? No


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Dec 19, 2007)

> 1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? :censored2:oj, I dont have one
> 
> 2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME?Hannah
> 
> ...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 19, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Boo 

2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Jessica (AKA Jess)

3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Durham (North-East England)

4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) Nope - listening to Ollie (cat) trying to get an extra dinner 

5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? 17

6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 1 Cat, 1 horse, 1 rabbit and 1 chicken (sadly all our paired animals have lost their friends these past few months, so we only have one of each)

7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Horses, cats, rabbits

8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Coldplay XY probably 

9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Real Italian Lasagne 

10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? Right now "Thank you, captain Obvious" (sort of an in-joke with my best friend)

11. COKE OR PEPSI? Pepsi MAX 

12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? No!

13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? I hate fast food:? 

14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Wow we could be here some time...hmmm....The sound of music, Airplane, The naked Gun, Amityville horror, Seabiscuit....I'll stop now!:biggrin2:

15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Ugly Betty

16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Ski trip

17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunrise

18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Do shoes count?onder:LOL - not really!

19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Shoes - or socks inside

20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? yes (and my family think I'm crazy for it!:shock:)

21. EVER SEE ONE? No

22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? A little - but generally not really

23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? No!!:shock:

24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Sunny and warm....or snowy and cold:biggrin2:

25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Small spaces, flying, spiders, being buried alive:embarrassed:

26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? My toy lion (AKA 'Lion King') who was mufasa from the Lion King film

27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Baking cakes...hmmmm

28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? Nope

29. PIERCINGS? Nope

30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? No idea:?got to love little boring Durham,but I wouldn't want to live here for ever.:?

31. EVER SEE A UFO? No


----------



## heartbunneh (Dec 19, 2007)

1. What is your nickname? Lexi, Lexingtons, Alex, Ally, and a whole host of other names which may or may not be appropriate to share at this time.

2. What is your real name? Alexah Joy.

3. Where do you live? Cleveland, Ohio. But I'm originally from New Jersey and a little town I like to call Fair Lawn. I've also lived in northern PA.

4. Are you listening to music right now? Not at the moment. "George Lopez," is on television and the 5 dogs in the house are barking, growling, and generally being loud.

5. How old are you? I'm 24, but I'll be turning 25 on December 29th. So, happy b-day to me!

6. How many pets do you have? Well, let's see. I have 2 dogs, 3 cats, 3 buns, 4 guinea pigs, and 2 hamsters.

7. What is your favorite animal? With as many pets as I have you actually think I can pick just one to be my favorite?!

8. What is your favorite food? Chocolate - hands down. But I also like macaroni and cheese and I'll probably never turn down a Chipotle's burrito.

9. What is your favorite phrase? I can't pick one. I'm always talking, singing, and generally flapping my lips over something. So far today, though, my favorite phrase seems to be, "My dog has a pimple on her butt!" Don't ask...or do, but don't say I didn't warn you.

10. Coke or Pepsi? Hmm. How about Arizona green tea with ginseng and honey?

11. Favorite fast food? Probably Chipotle, but I'm not a fast food lover.

12. Do you eat sushi? I have, but it's not one of my favorite foods. I probably wouldn't choose to eat it of my own accord.

13. What is your favorite movie? I'm honestly not a movie person, but I do like classics and anything that makes me laugh so hard I pee my pants!

14. How about television? Well, this I can do. I'm a big fan of, "House," "Desperate Housewives," "Brothers and Sisters," "America's Next Top Model," and that's just to name a few.

15. Tropical beach or ski trip? I think I'd go with the tropical beach, but I'd really prefer some type of spa or country trip - horseback riding, camping, and the like. I like roughing it as long as there's running water and I do like being primped and fawned over. I'm a girly-girl with a tom-boy side.

16. Sunrise or sunset? I guess sunset. I would love the sunrise as well, but not if it meant getting up early. I'd rather stay in bed and then watch the sun go down. That is...unless I was just going to bed when the sun came up. Hmm.

17. Do you collect anything? Oh, you mean other than my zillion animals, lol?! Not really. I'm not the collector-type.

18. Wear shoes or go barefoot? I love being barefoot, but I do love cute and comfy shoes and socks too. So I guess it would depend where I was.

19. Do you believe in ghosts? I think so. Or, really, I'd like to. But I can be skeptical at times.

20. Ever seen one? Maybe in my dreams - I can remember my grandparents coming to me in dreams. Would that be the same? Sylvia Browne says so...he he.

21. Are you superstitious? More than I should be, yes.

22. Do you like to camp? I'm thinking only if there's running water and electricity.

23. What's your favorite kind of day? I like winter days when the weather outside is blustery and I can sneak under the covers with my puppy to read or take a nap.

24. What are you afraid of? So, so many things - if I go into it, I'll spiral out of control and no one here wants to witness that. Trust me.

25. What was your favorite toy as a child? I honestly remember so little of my childhood, but probably dolls, stuffed animals, and arts and crafts.

26. What is your favorite smell? Most people think I'm crazy, but I wish I could bottle the smell of a barn...the horses, hay, grain...everything about it.

27. Do you have any tattoos? Yes. I have one on my neck/upper back and one on my left ankle.

28. Piercings? Just my ears. Two in each ear, but I rarely wear earrings.

29. Where would you life if you could live anywhere? I'm actually very happy where I am. And that's a first for me.

30. Have you ever seen a UFO? Um, can't say I have.


----------



## kellyjade (Dec 19, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? *Kendall*
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? *Kelly Jade Morrow *
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE?* Marshfield, WI*
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT)*Yes *- *When did your heart go missing - Rooney*
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE? *18*
6.HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? *3- two bunnies, one cat* 
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL?* Bunny*
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? *Waay too hard.*
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? *breakfast *
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? *Make it count.*
11. COKE OR PEPSI? *Coke*
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? *never tried*
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? *Arbys beef 'n cheddar*
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE?* Titanic*
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? *LOST! , Family Guy, The Office *
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP?* Beach*
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET?* Sunset*
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? *not consciously, but I seem to have a lot of bunny stuff.*
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? *barefoot*
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS?* somewhat*
21. EVER SEE ONE? *nope*
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS?* not really*
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? *yeah, but I like hotels better*
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? *Stormy- lightning, pouring rain*
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? *drowning*
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? *my plastic dinosaur collection, littlest pet shop.*
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? *Orchid and Coconut *
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? *nope*
29. PIERCINGS? *ears*
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? *England, Ireland, Scotland maybe. Really though, I have no idea.*
31. EVER SEE A UFO? *No, silly.*


----------



## Roxie (Dec 20, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? *Hannie,Han*
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? *Hannah *
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE?* Huntington Beach,California*
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT)*James Blunt*
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE? *12 and 1/2*
 6.HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? *3- two bunnies, one dog* 
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL?* Bunny*
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE?*I <3 my iPod.*
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? *choclate with caramel*
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? Y*ou want it???? . . . NO!*
11. COKE OR PEPSI? *Coke*
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? *YES!*
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? *In n out*
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE?* Alvin and the chipmunks*
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? *Ugly betty*
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP?* Beach*
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET?* Sunset*
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? *No*
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? *barefoot*
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? *kinda*
21. EVER SEE ONE? *Sorta*
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS?* not really*
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? No!
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? *Sunny warm*
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? *fire,criminals/molesters*
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? *Dont remember*
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? *Hawaii( i am going in 3 days and counting)*
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? *nope*
29. PIERCINGS? *ears ( hoping for a second hole in the near future)*
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE?* I love where i live.*
31. EVER SEE A UFO? *No
*


----------



## Haley (Dec 20, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Haydee
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Haley
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Michigan
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT)? Nope
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? 25
6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 4 bunnies+ 2 fosters and a fish named Chauncey Billups
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Thats obvious 
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE?Coldplay, for sure
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Spaghetti
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? "The hardest thing in this world is to live in it" 
11. COKE OR PEPSI? Im addicted to Diet Coke
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? Nope
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Mcdonalds fries and Diet Coke
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Moulin Rouge
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? The Office
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Beach
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Bunnies, it seems
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Shoes
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Yes, I think so. I definitely believe in spirits.
21. EVER SEE ONE? No
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Nope
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? As long as the weather is nice and we have electricity for my blow up mattress and a hot shower 
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? A sunnyand cool fallday in Michigan
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Losing those I love
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? Barbies
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Indian Food
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? I hate tatoos
29. PIERCINGS? Just my ears
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? anywhere in England
31. EVER SEE A UFO? No


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 20, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Traceface
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Tracy
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Scottsdale, Arizona
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) Nope!
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE? 22 6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 1 bunny and a dog!
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? penguins! and velociraptors, of course.
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Goo Goo Dolls - A Boy Named Goo
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? homemade mashed potatoes!
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? dude....
11. COKE OR PEPSI? pepsi
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? heck yes!!!! yummy!
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? i am not a fan of fast food, but i guess i would say wendy's 99 cent menu is alright.
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? V for Vendetta comes to mind immediately
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Heroes! or Nip/Tuck! I don't watch tv other than that.
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? tropical beach for sure.
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? penguin stuff and goo goo dolls stuff
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? shoes, oh man i hate feet so much ICKKKKK.
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? sometimes i think i see them out of the corner of my eye!
21. EVER SEE ONE? maybe? probbbbbably not!
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? a littttle bit. so, i guess, yes.
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? no way, i'm too princess for that.
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? sun showers
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? spiders
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? my pink power ranger doll
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? fresh cut grass
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? not yet!
29. PIERCINGS? 14 
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? Auckland, New Zealand...but....can't anyone live anywhere?....
31. EVER SEE A UFO? Nope!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 20, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME?Don't have one.
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME?Dave
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE?Elkhart, Indiana
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT)?Brad Paisley, 5th Gear
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? 45, Feeling older as I read these posts!
6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE?18, 14 Rabbits, 2 dogs, 2 cats
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Rabbits
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE?Any Brad Paisley CD
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Steak
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE?"Life'srough, get a helmet"
11. COKE OR PEPSI? Mountain Dew
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? Only if a gun were put to my head, yuk!
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Arby's
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE?It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Dogfights - Military Channel
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Beach
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Rabbits
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Shoes
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? No.
21. EVER SEE ONE? No
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? No
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP?Only in a Motorhome.
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Early summer, 80 degrees,partly cloudy.
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF?Mad women.
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD?Tonka Trucks
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL?Fresh baked bread
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS?No, never saw the point.
29. PIERCINGS?No
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE?Colorado
31. EVER SEE A UFO? No


----------



## Brandy456 (Dec 20, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Sweety or Bran


2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Brandy Ann..anyone call me that, your in trouble.


3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Ottawa, Ontario, Canada 

4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?Nope


5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE?13

 6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 2, Babii and Mr.fishy (who is a fish, Ironicly)


7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Bunnies and Dogs



8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Akon, Can't live without it.


9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Eggs Benidict (sp)


10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? " God darnnit gramma got ran over by a reindeer again!"


11. COKE OR PEPSI? Coke, Pepsi is gross.


12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? I don't eat fish after I had to disect one


13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Um..Subway or A&W


14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Fast and the Furious (I know, Its old)


15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Desperate housewives ( theres a strike so I havn't watched it in 2 weeks)


16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Neither, I don't like beaches (Phobia of seaweed) and Skiing is...scary


17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Ha, Sunset. Sunrise is to early although it is reallly beautiful.


18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Anything pink, Dolphin or Butterfly (although Im scared of them LOL)


19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Depends, Winter isslippers and summer its flip-flops.


20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Oh yeah


21. EVER SEE ONE? Duh, Everyone knows ghosts are invisible until everyone is asleep.


22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Haha, Yup.


23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? Only if there is an RV and a Hair dryer.


24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Crisp winter morning.


25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Seaweed and Spiders and the door knobs at my school.


26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? Barbies


27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Citrus


28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? ...No


29. PIERCINGS? Ears and I'm planning on getting my nose peirced.



30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? Back in Cali.


31. EVER SEE A UFO? ....Yes Hasn't everyone??


----------



## spoh (Dec 20, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? None
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Joy
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Tip of the Mit, Michigan
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) Nope, watching Reba waiting for a sappy Lifetime Christmas movie to start. 
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE?41 6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 3 dogs, 2 cats, a Guinea Pig and of course a bun.
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Lucy, my bun. But don't tell the rest of them. 
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Don't know
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Pasta
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE?Because I said so!!!!
11. COKE OR PEPSI? I like them both, just depends on whats handy. Actually Dr. Pepper is the best!
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? No, nasty
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Don't really have a favorite.
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? I can't pick
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Greys Anatomy & Private Practice
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Beach
17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset
18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Use to collect cool teapots but haven't found any lately
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Barefoot in summer, shoes in the winter I hate getting my socks wet when the dogs bring in snow.
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Yes
21. EVER SEE ONE? No
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Sometimes
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? Sure but hubby doesn't so we don't
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Sunny but not super hot
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Bugs, snakes, bats, any weird flying crawling thing.
26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? Baby Alive
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Walking through leaves in the fall. 
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? Nope, my sister has enough for the both of us.
29. PIERCINGS? Ears only
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? Someplace that winter lasts only for the month of December. 
31. EVER SEE A UFO? No


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 20, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME?Ann, Annie, Katrina (where I go, disaster follows), cat woman, Frankenbunny

2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME?no-o-o-o-o-o, I'll never tell


3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE?rural Ohio


4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT)?No

5. HOW OLD ARE YOU?52 (and three quarters)


6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 16 cats, 3 rabbits, 1 husband

7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? cats, don't tell Dr. Melody Frankenbunny


8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? Pictures At An Exhibition - the piano version


9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? cheese

10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? I am content to be human (Agatha Christie)

11. COKE OR PEPSI? Can't stand soft drinks.

12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? Absolutely


13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? crabby cakes from Lee's Famous Recipe


14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? The Abominable Dr. Phibes

15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Project Runway followed by Top Chef


16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Beach


17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET?Sunrise


18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Dust, trouble, arts and crafts period pottery, other people's unfinished embroidery projects from 1890 to 1960 (I'm gonna' get around to finishing them),vintage iron on transfers, cat fabric for quilting and ice fishing lures made by old men in Minnesota

19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Barefoot - hate shoes

20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Yes, there's a number of them in and around this old house

21. EVER SEE ONE? Yes


22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? No


23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? No, I love hot running water, flush toilets, dish washers, etc.

24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Hot as Hell, at least 85, preferably hotter with a huge sun

25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? false teeth, big hairy spiders, dropping dead 2 days after I retire

26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? Dam trolls


27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL?gingerbread


28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? Can't stand 'em


29. PIERCINGS? Justears


30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? the hills of NC or WVa or Tenn

31. EVER SEE A UFO? No, I am not Dennisor Shirley.


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 20, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? 
*YD!, Squeegy-Girl*
2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? 
*Diana*
3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? 
*Whitehorse, Yukon, CANADA* 
4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT) 
*Yes, a mixed CD I made a few years ago, titled "Purple Stew." Current song is "Days go By" by Dirty Vegas*
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE?
*24,but will be 25 on Sunday.*
6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? 
*2 dogs, 2 cats, 2 rabbits, 1 hedgehog, 1 rat, 1 hamster, 4 goldfish, 2 chinese algae eaters and 1 betta fish.*
7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVOURITE ANIMAL?
*Hard to say... I like most.*
8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? 
*tough question... probably a mixed one with a little bit of everything (country, rock, hip hop, classical, techno.)*
9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVOURITE FOOD?
*Stir-fry, or bbq'd ribs*
10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVOURITE PHRASE? 
*"oh my goddess!" or "what to the ever" dunno if they're my favourite, but I say them a lot!*
11. COKE OR PEPSI? 
*Coke, but I do enjoy both.*
12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? 
*No. I did once, made me quite sick.*
13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD?
* A&W poutine*
14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVOURITE MOVIE? 
*geez, I don't know if I can pick, Lakota Woman, Memoirs of a Geisha and just about anything animated.*
15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW?
*Deadliest Catch, or pretty much anything on Discovery*
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP?
*Beach
*17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET?
*Sunset
*18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING?
*keychains*
19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT?
*barefoot*
20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS?
*Yes
*21. EVER SEE ONE?
*No*
22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS?
*Yes*
23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP?
*Yes*
24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY?
*cool and sunny*
25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF?
*heights
*26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD?
*Barbies*
27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL?
*Not sure that I have one...*
28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS?
*No*
29. PIERCINGS?
*8 in ears and nose.*
30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? *I'll never leave the Yukon.
*31. EVER SEE A UFO? 
*No*


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 21, 2007)

happy early birthday diana!!!!!!!!!!!!

arty::birthdayarty:


----------



## Haley (Dec 21, 2007)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> 2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME?no-o-o-o-o-o, I'll never tell


oooh, I know! :biggrin2::biggrin2ont worry, my lips are sealed.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*1. **WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME *- silvs, silvester, mouse :]

*2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? *- Silvie Amild Meraid

* 3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE?* *- *suburbs of Chicago, about an hour from the city

* 4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC?(WHAT)?* - nope, but I am watching animal cops.
*
5. HOW OLD ARE YOU?* - 13, haha.

* 6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE?* - two cats, and two bunnies 

* 7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL?* - bunnies, duh .

* 8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE?* -probobly either the Paramore cd, or the Boys Like Girls!

* 9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD?* - hm, butternut squash filled ravioli :].

* 10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE?* - tofu tastes better than death! lol

* 11. COKE OR PEPSI?* -coookkkeeeeee, with a lemon .

* 12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI?* - yes yes yes! love it.

* 13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD?* - um, probably Einstein Bagels.

* 14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? *- The Devil Wears Prada

* 15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW?* - PROJECT RUNWAY!!  
*
16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP?* - beach definetly.

* 17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET?* - sunset!

* 18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING?* - no, not really!

* 19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT?* - barefoot! Shoes annoy me.

* 20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS?* - somewhat.

* 21. EVER SEE ONE?* - nope 

* 22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS?* - um, so so.

* 23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP?* - yes, but I also like to go back into a nice house, with plumbing, haha!

* 24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY?* - HOT! I love summer! But not TOO hot .

* 25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF?* -uhmm, thunderstorms x]

* 26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD?* - my stuffed toy, owl, that I still sleep with.

* 27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL?* - strawberry scented things 

* 28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS?* - not yet! but I will, once im old enough!

* 29. PIERCINGS?* - only my ears, but I really want my lip/nose done!

* 30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE?* - hawaii 

* 31. EVER SEE A UFO?* - nope!


----------



## seniorcats (Dec 21, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> > 2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME?no-o-o-o-o-o, I'll never tell
> ...


:grumpy::grumpy::grumpy:Uh oh, I forgot you know the deep dark secret. :tantrum: No tellin' or I'll send Dr. Melody Frankenbunny to kidnap Mr. Tumnus and make him her 3rd boy toy/


----------



## YukonDaisy (Dec 22, 2007)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> happy early birthday diana!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> arty::birthdayarty:


*Thanks Tracy! (sorry if I misspelled your name!)*


----------



## Butterfinger (Dec 22, 2007)

1. WHAT IS YOUR NICK NAME? Hikaru or (NICK-nickname) Karu


2. WHAT IS YOUR REAL NAME? Diana


3. WHERE DO YOU LIVE? Washington (And Oregon, for College)


4. ARE YOU LISTENING TO MUSIC? In My Life (by The Rasmus)


5. HOW OLD ARE YOU? OR HOW OLD DO YOU TELL PEOPLE YOU ARE? 19

 6. HOW MANY PETS DO YOU HAVE? Mochi (Hamster), White Fishy (Goldfish), Orange Fishy (Goldfish), King of Siam (Beta fish), Kadaj (Mixed breed kitten), and tomooooorrrow I'll be bringing home a little boy from a breeder's Thrianta litter.

7. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE ANIMAL? Wolves



8. IF YOU WERE ALLOWED ONLY HAVE 1 CD WHAT WOULD IT BE? My...computer?

9. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE FOOD? Um...Don't have one


10. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE PHRASE? Don't really have one of those, either


11. COKE OR PEPSI? No


12. DO YOU EAT SUSHI? Nope


13. FAVORITE FAST FOOD? Subway


14. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE MOVIE? Probably.... V for Vendetta


15. HOW ABOUT TV SHOW? Robot Chicken


16. TROPICAL BEACH OR SKI TRIP? Yes


17. SUNRISE OR SUNSET? Sunset


18. DO YOU COLLECT ANYTHING? Acorns, stuffed animals, real animals....


19. WEAR SHOES OR GO BAREFOOT? Socks. When all else fails, barefoot.

20. DO YOU BELIEVE IN GHOSTS? Yes


21. EVER SEE ONE? Yes


22. ARE YOU SUPERSTITIOUS? Somewhat


23. DO YOU LIKE TO CAMP? DO I LIKE TO CAMP?!?!!?! (yes)


24. WHATS YOUR FAVORITE KIND OF DAY? Sunny, with crisp spring air and not a cloud in the sky


25. WHAT ARE YOU AFRAID OF? Severe phobias of both needles (The kind intended to go all the way through your skin. Not sewing or any other needles.) and spiders. Not really afraid of much else


26. WHAT WAS YOUR FAVORITE TOY AS A CHILD? Plastic dinosaurs from Jurrassic Park movies (And before JP, just normal plastic animals/dinosaurs)


27. WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE SMELL? Anything sweet and food-related, no florals


28. DO YOU HAVE ANY TATTOOS? No, but I want one 


29. PIERCINGS? See "Fears" ?


30. WHERE WOULD YOU LIVE IF YOU COULD LIVE ANYWHERE? New Zealand


31. EVER SEE A UFO? Nope


----------

